# World Cup Qualifying 12 August



## A_Skywalker (Aug 11, 2009)

12 Aug 15:00 Azerbaijan v Germany  34.00 9.00 1.083   
12 Aug 15:00 Faroe Islands v France  67.00 15.00 1.03   
12 Aug 16:00 Norway v Scotland  2.00 3.40 3.75   
12 Aug 17:15 Belarus v Croatia  4.75 3.50 1.75   
12 Aug 17:45 Slovenia v San Marino  1.02 19.00 51.00


----------



## free bet (Aug 12, 2009)

Germany and France to win and a draw between Norway and Scotland is my treble


----------

